# Happy Gotcha Day to MowMow!!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Today marks 9 years ago that my sweet Schmoo told me that I was adopting him. He was so insistent, i should have realized that he'd completely run my life after such a start.

Tonight he'll be dining on his very own grilled (unseasoned) pork chop.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations, MowMow!!

Lucky cat!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Awwww....happy gotcha day, MowMow!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day to MowMow!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day MowMow!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy gotcha day MowMow! Hope you enjoy that pork chop!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

A whole pork chop! He is a lucky fellow  

Happy gotcha day lucky boy! (and Krissy too  )


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job, MowMow, picking a good person. Win win!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks all. He enjoyed way more of his pork chop than i thought he would. His brothers enjoyes the leftovers.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am glad it was a special day for all.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day, guys! A pork chop, no less!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Mowmeries!

Remember when MowMow developed a taste for Burt's Bees balm?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I really, really need to see a photo of that Mow please. I love that cat.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I might can be convinced.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Awwwww. Such a big pretty baby.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

THAT is adorable! What a great shot of such a handsome kitty


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg, Happy Gotcha Day, MowMow! 

Did he do that adorable pose after eating his scrumptious pork chop? That is one content, good looking feline! Love those teeny fangs sticking out, too!


----------

